# test



## Njaco (May 8, 2007)

test


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2007)

Small but very interesting.Especially the second one.I like it.
Your sign in the first one is a bit unreadable,maybe you should change a colour of letters.But it is my opinion only. 

all the best


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2007)

Thanks, just trying to get one started but I can't seem to upload it. I read the thread about this problem and I might try without the fonts. I'll keep foolin'.

Thanks for the comments, Wurger.


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2007)

trying a larger pic


----------



## lesofprimus (May 9, 2007)

That looks good jaco.... I'll see if I can get it in there 4 u...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 9, 2007)

OK got it set up.... Hopefully u wont have anymore probs... Lemme know if u do...


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2007)

Thanks Les, really looks good. Hope the pic ain't too big. Man, thank you alot.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 9, 2007)

The pic looks good and the size is fine.... Ur welcome Jersey...


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2007)

It Looks really good Njaco.


----------

